# And you think the UK train service is bad



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

You should try the one in Melbourne.... It about the size of a 10p coin and its all so hard. 

Remedy - Drive in and pay $13/day for parking.


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd agree with you on that, though doubt I'll start driving. I'm not particularly tall (about 5'7), but I can't sit without my knees knocking into the person opposite! And I can't believe that train engineers in a hot country built tracks without gaps, even the UK has gaps! No wonder the tracks buckled!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

B*tch all you want about the MEL train system, if you want to see a really bad train system, come to Sydney. The 1960s are still laughing at it.



Halo said:


> You should try the one in Melbourne.... It about the size of a 10p coin and its all so hard.
> 
> Remedy - Drive in and pay $13/day for parking.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

amaslam said:


> B*tch all you want about the MEL train system, if you want to see a really bad train system, come to Sydney. The 1960s are still laughing at it.


 hee hee

It takes my O.H 1.5 hours to get to work in the morning - he has to leave at 6  and it's a camel trek!

I actually detested the train system in the uk although it wasn't as bad as the buses


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> I actually detested the train system in the uk although it wasn't as bad as the buses


But at least on the buses they restrict the number of people on board, whereas on the train and underground in the UK more and more people just push in. Cattle are treated better than people in the UK where transport in concerned. 

I regularly saw tube trains where the doors would open and people would fall out - this was rush hour in London. And rush hour was getting longer and longer!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Halo said:


> You should try the one in Melbourne.... It about the size of a 10p coin and its all so hard.
> 
> Remedy - Drive in and pay $13/day for parking.


Remind me again why you came to Oz?  

Dolly


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> But at least on the buses they restrict the number of people on board, whereas on the train and underground in the UK more and more people just push in. Cattle are treated better than people in the UK where transport in concerned.
> 
> I regularly saw tube trains where the doors would open and people would fall out - this was rush hour in London. And rush hour was getting longer and longer!


Yeah but at least people didn't smoke on the trains - in Scotland people still smoke on the buses and that was my reason for avoiding them!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

aah.. here I see some good things about Mel being talked about 
and I was about to apply for vic state sponsorship..


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> aah.. here I see some good things about Mel being talked about
> and I was about to apply for vic state sponsorship..


Its the ONLY state with a smidgen of culture....


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Remind me again why you came to Oz?
> 
> Dolly


Its all hazy - mommy mommy, I'm falling down....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmm.. jus culture // how about jobs


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

QLD has loads - loads of bogan culture i mean!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

jobs.. the topic of conversation and concern everywhere.. how i hate talking about recession and jobs yada yada..


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Ah Anj, you finally came to a decision, how come you decided on Vic then?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no i did not want to go fro teh state sponsorship.. I have decided to sit and relax and wait and watch (thats a lot to d )
since we are in the modl adn the csl, hence next in line, talking of processing of applications, might as well wait another month or two thn regret later. somehow i feel this state sponsorship thing is not for us. I dont like restrictions.. never took it well 
that keeps our options open, who knows i might knock on ur door for some vanilla essence


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have friends in brisbane, sydney, perth, canberra.. most of them are in my OH's profession and they are more thn willing to help. and I dont know anyone in melb. We do plan to go there because of being multicultural, IT haven blah blah.. infact who knows, we might go to perth where his current employer has an office.. going with the state thing we will loose all opportunities that we might have..

I have never been so confused in life  haha


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> hmmm.. jus culture // how about jobs


That is DEAD at the moment ---- And I mean DEAD


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah halo.. your turn to scare me now...
but i dont understand.. u know, there are still jobs here in India.. how come there is not much there


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

but just today the statistics in teh newspaper that India has been made remarkable growth even at this recession time.. where growth.. what growth


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> but just today the statistics in teh newspaper that India has been made remarkable growth even at this recession time.. where growth.. what growth


Its India.........


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

was that sarcastic?? 
now that i read more n more people writing about them wanting to come back because they r not getting work.. i am getting more n more scared about the entire thing..


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Nope... Just stating the obvious.

Cheap labour, 3rd world country with 1 Billion people cannot do anything but boom or its in deep sh_t.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

its unbelievable for most when they are told how cheap labor is in India. infact I know a few form embassies and they are so happy here that they wish they can stay forever.. earn in dollars, spend in rupees, cheap labor and cheap everything when u spend in rupee


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

To add: It's crap having a maths degree and all you end up saying each day is "Where to sir"


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> its unbelievable for most when they are told how cheap labor is in India. infact I know a few form embassies and they are so happy here that they wish they can stay forever.. earn in dollars, spend in rupees, cheap labor and cheap everything when u spend in rupee


I have Indian friends in the UK who live like the Maharajah when they go on holiday... and some long to be that Maharajah, to live the Bollywood lifestyle with servants and all the trimmings................


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahaha.. well i too have a maid coming in to do all the households like washing, cleaning, utensils etc etc and this isnt living like a maharaja, this is normal here.. for us what is not normal is not having a house-maid.. a friend does all her work herself and we always ask, god, why don tu keep someone.. most of the house-maids we have here come from bangladesh or nepal..


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> hahaha.. well i too have a maid coming in to do all the households like washing, cleaning, utensils etc etc and this isnt living like a maharaja, this is normal here.. for us what is not normal is not having a house-maid.. a friend does all her work herself and we always ask, god, why don tu keep someone.. most of the house-maids we have here come from bangladesh or nepal..


That is not real life 
(got to love the class system)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, the kind of dust that we have in this country, it is not funny.. we have to wash our curtains every 15-20 days else they become dirty, the bedsheets need to be changed every 3-4 days, the shirts have dark collars and sleeves.. One day if I dont dust my table, it gets black layer on it.. I know it isnt real life but we were born this way. I had some 25 helps in my house when i was a kid. it is no big deal here to have drivers.

coming to think of it, life is so comfortable here  i will miss it too


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

But that does not make it right.......

LOL - Why leave then? You're the Shilpa Shetty of the expat-forum.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahaha.. this is not the only thing we look forward in life halo.. is it..
living standards (not in term of house maids) but on the whole
infrastructure
attitude of people
work
what are we giving to our future gen by being here.. bureaucracy? bad roads? living with terror?
there are so many reasons for us wanting to be there.. it isnt just money but lots of other things..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i love my country but it is in a total mess right now.. we go to watch a movie and trust me, we are scared.. we go to the market and we keep looking around if things are fine.. in terms of terror. we go to the govt department to get something done..something as small as getting our marriage registered and what do we get.. 4 months waiting period and more if one does not want to pay under the table.
you go to a school for admission and u got to pay hefty amount there as well which goes either in the pockets of those managing the school or maybe in the development of the school building.. it isnt funny, coming to think of it.. things are not as rosy as they seem


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

You tell me?

India had that under British rule.....

You make good points but how can India move forward with people like yourself leaving? (will it end up being one [heaven forbid] one big call center?)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it wont change, really, it wont.. not in the near future..
people's mentality here is weird. you walk on the road wearing a spaghetti and those around will make you feel as if you are walking naked. I was obese at one time and the way people look at you, its crazy. 
I too feel it isnt fair, how will it change if people like me will leave the country because we have had enough. but then I always come up with a justification, no one will change for me, how many can I change, its best to be in my world and let people realise what they r doing to this beautiful country.
some people are too good but majority are not even worth being associated with


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I know the mentality well - You seem to be above all that and will fit into Australia like a glove... I look forward to buying you and your husband a beer when you get to Melbourne... the land of (cough cough) culture.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hahaha.. well i too have a maid coming in to do all the households like washing, cleaning, utensils etc etc and this isnt living like a maharaja, this is normal here.. for us what is not normal is not having a house-maid.. a friend does all her work herself and we always ask, god, why don tu keep someone.. most of the house-maids we have here come from bangladesh or nepal..


Ok that is it - im moving to India


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> it wont change, really, it wont.. not in the near future..
> people's mentality here is weird. you walk on the road wearing a spaghetti and those around will make you feel as if you are walking naked. I was obese at one time and the way people look at you, its crazy.
> I too feel it isnt fair, how will it change if people like me will leave the country because we have had enough. but then I always come up with a justification, no one will change for me, how many can I change, its best to be in my world and let people realise what they r doing to this beautiful country.
> some people are too good but majority are not even worth being associated with


Huh - you wear spaghetti's - shame on you you little minx lol hee hee


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahahaha.. i will remember that.. the beer I meant 
hope we make it soon. dont want to miss the free beer 
and I am glad that we will fit into the society there.. coming form you, it seems promising


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Huh - you wear spaghetti's - shame on you you little minx lol hee hee


hahahaha, no I dont any more, not after all the stares..though I did on my recent trip to goa and loved it .. wish i could share my pic with u scottishcelts 

hey u on facebook?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> it wont change, really, it wont.. not in the near future..
> people's mentality here is weird. you walk on the road wearing a spaghetti and those around will make you feel as if you are walking naked. I was obese at one time and the way people look at you, its crazy.
> I too feel it isnt fair, how will it change if people like me will leave the country because we have had enough. but then I always come up with a justification, no one will change for me, how many can I change, its best to be in my world and let people realise what they r doing to this beautiful country.
> some people are too good but majority are not even worth being associated with


Just live your life Anj - we need a new world order and unless that happens, nothing is going to change in our time.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Ok that is it - im moving to India


most welcome.. I have a room to spare.. u will get our TV with a dvd, our refrigerator is huge and most of the times its empty so u can fill it with whatever u want. beer here is cheap.. say a dollar and that would be A$ for 800ml bottle.

the room has an attached bath.. I have a collection of 800 movies and they are all yours. the maid will do ur clothes (on me), I will cook some amazing indian curries (but mostly veggie-OH is a vegetarian) wut say


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hahahaha, no I dont any more, not after all the stares..though I did on my recent trip to goa and loved it .. wish i could share my pic with u scottishcelts
> 
> hey u on facebook?


Hey i am on facebook and bebo as it stands!!! U wanna share?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Just live your life Anj - we need a new world order and unless that happens, nothing is going to change in our time.


NWO - You kidding..... we just need order......


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> most welcome.. I have a room to spare.. u will get our TV with a dvd, our refrigerator is huge and most of the times its empty so u can fill it with whatever u want. beer here is cheap.. say a dollar and that would be A$ for 800ml bottle.
> 
> the room has an attached bath.. I have a collection of 800 movies and they are all yours. the maid will do ur clothes (on me), I will cook some amazing indian curries (but mostly veggie-OH is a vegetarian) wut say


Cool! - im sort of bordering on veggie myself so would suit me down to a tee!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> NWO - You kidding..... we just need order......


Im waiting for aliens to zoom down and be done with us lol


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahaha.. scottishcelts.. come over before i change my mind 
rather come before i leave


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Im waiting for aliens to zoom down and be done with us lol


Don't hold your breathe, there is plenty more misery to come.... Life is not that simple


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> search for anjali asrani


ok done via facebook x


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Don't hold your breathe, there is plenty more misery to come.... Life is not that simple


Oh dont be such a party pooper Halo


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

accepted


----------

